# A3 concert radio compatible with TT?



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Just curious as I have some fuse issues I'm dealing with (#7 specifically) which is tied to the vss, the diagnostic port, the reverse lights, and something else. 

One thing I've noticed is that the radio is somehow wired into the diagnostic port and anytime I plug the vag com in it turns on my radio (aftermarket). So I want to put a stock radio back in it for troubleshooting purposes and I'll probably end up leaving it in. 

I noticed the a3 concert radio looks really similar to the tt's, but has silver knobs and seems to hold up better to abuse. I would love to just get this unit if possible. Anyone had any experience with it?


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

I want to say (but am not 100% sure) that on top of the factory tt radio that I pulled out of mine had a sticker that clearly said TT/A3 which I took as it will fit in either but until I get home to look at it closer, I can't say for sure.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

hunTTsvegas said:


> I want to say (but am not 100% sure) that on top of the factory tt radio that I pulled out of mine had a sticker that clearly said TT/A3 which I took as it will fit in either but until I get home to look at it closer, I can't say for sure.


FWIW, mine says TT/A4/A6, not A3. Oh, it's a Concert I (with tape not CD).










cheers


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Sounds good. Thanks guys. If anyone wants to get rid of their oem cd player let me know. I'm on the hunt.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> FWIW, mine says TT/A4/A6, not A3. Oh, it's a Concert I (with tape not CD).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! Mine is a tape as well so I'm going to assume (without rushing home on my lunch break to verify) that it is exactly the same. 



20v GTI Guy said:


> Sounds good. Thanks guys. If anyone wants to get rid of their oem cd player let me know. I'm on the hunt.


Best of luck. I'm sure they're all over ebay! :beer:


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

When I bought my TT a few weeks ago I was researching swapping head units or going after market. I believe I remember coming across a few things that may give you an issue if you are trying to install a Concert II in a MK 1 TT.

You will lose radio/cd info on the DIC.
You need to install a can bus adapter for it to function.
If you get a non TT version of the concert be sure the buttons are collapsible to the radio flap will still close.

Hope that helps you a little.

http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/audi/radios/


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

I think the 2002+ audi's came with the can bus wiring already, not sure though. I'll check.


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

20v GTI Guy said:


> I think the 2002+ audi's came with the can bus wiring already, not sure though. I'll check.


I think you are right now that I think about it. Good catch. :thumbup:
Im obviously still new to Audis.  Trying to learn as I go along.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Also I think I lam asking about the concert II+/III that came in the 2006+ a3's


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Could always just go this route:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

was there a kit for that, or did you hack and mold stuff up?

i have teh oem cd changer and cable if anyone wants it. will sell for cheap.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

speed51133! said:


> was there a kit for that, or did you hack and mold stuff up?
> 
> i have teh oem cd changer and cable if anyone wants it. will sell for cheap.


This was actually an already installed kit when I purchased the car. Only one I've seen with a double din. I have to admit, it doesn't fit the greatest (some of the edges aren't flush) and with my OCD, it bugs me at all times that I'm driving.


----------

